# Man



## Tebe (29 Settembre 2012)

Piove. In testa un casco di ricci incazzosi.
In compenso con questa temperatura tropicale settembrina umida, i giacinti d' acqua nella bacinella  stanno pollonando a tutto spiano. 
Sono soddisfazioni. Almeno quelle visto che il resto è un deserto dei tartari e tutto ciò che sembrava andare bene...in effetti. Non va.
Siamo di nuovo nel buco nero del flap, ci sono stati cambiamenti e davvero in questi giorni non so dove sbattere la testa.
Ho visto poi l'estratto conto.
Il mio e quello dell'azienda.
Un deserto rosso che mi ha atterrita.
Ma tanto. A meno che non scappi in Giamaica a fiumare Maria e scoparmi big bamboo, devo stare qui e affrontare.
Farlo in mezzo alle mie piante me lo rende più...come dire...sopportabile ecco.
Ho riletto  le mail di ieri tra me e Man.
Che cancellerò. Come tutto il resto dei nostri scritti.

....ti stavo pensando....

_Anche io. Ho il leggerissimo dubbio che tu mi stia evitando. Posso chiamarti?_

No.

_Ok. chat mail. Come i quindicenni. E' un discorso buffo. Tu sai che io so e io so che tu sai. Uff.
_
Con te ho riscoperto moltissimi piaceri e non parlo di quelli della carne. Sono in ultimo piano. Tra cui il linguaggio dei fumetti. Non sei stata cercata sei capitata e puff! cambiano alcune percezioni

_Ahahaha, è vero. Le tue mail ultimamente sono tutte uno sgrunt! un mumble, un...
quindi cosa intendi dirmi?_

Quindi mi devi portare ancora delle piante. O te ne sei dimenticata?

No, non me ne sono dimenticata. Sono già pronte.


Abbiamo "parlato" del Flap, in effetti mi ha dato due belle dritte. Ne parlo con lui perchè  in qualche modo è come se annusasse e capisse il mio stress dietro ad atteggiamenti miei magari rasposi.

Alla fine mi ha scritto 

Sarò un confortevole riparo. Se vuoi.

La mia idea non è cambiata.

Non sono nemmeno le due del pomeriggio.
Sono a casa. Sotto la veranda. Piove. Scrivo. Leggo il forum. Fumo.
Non sigarette no.
Sigari cubani:mrgreen:

Occhialuta e  vestita con un aderente tuta panna con enormi intarsi rosa pallido scintillanti e con una testa che sembro Gullit davvero. Anzi. Un incrocio tra Gullit e  una coniglietta _mature_ di play boy a cui hanno tolto gli impianti tettiferi.
Sciallo totale. Sola a casa.
Peccato per i gatti che continuano a _stalkinarmi_ con la loro presenza. 
Quando poi Mattia non c'è sembra che gli chiappi la sindrome dell'abbandono a tutti sti rognosi e si appiccicano a me a patelle.




Mi farò un caffè e guarderò qualche porno.
No, niente porno.
Vista la giornata mi guardo qualcosa di cadaverico.
Più in sintonia con il mio umore di oggi che è
Gioia&tripudio


:bleah:


----------



## Arianna (29 Settembre 2012)

Tu.
Hai.
Paura.


----------



## Eliade (29 Settembre 2012)

Arianna;bt5879 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu.
> Hai.
> Paura.


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Settembre 2012)

mmmhhh.....paura di cosa?










C'è Joey nei paraggi?

:scared:


----------



## Arianna (30 Settembre 2012)

Eliade;bt5880 ha detto:
			
		

> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io dicevo sul serio


----------



## Arianna (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5881 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmhhh.....paura di cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non fare l'evitante 
 paura perché man ha un potere seduttivo esagerato su di te


----------



## Tebe (30 Settembre 2012)

Arianna;bt5884 ha detto:
			
		

> non fare l'evitante
> paura perché man ha un potere seduttivo esagerato su di te


no no, che evitante
ho sempre dichiarato che il mio eccitamento ormonale e la mia "passione" per lui passa per prima cosa da quello che lui è fuori da un letto.
Indubbiamente più lo conosco più ha delle particolarità che lo rendono più seduttivo, 







perchè complicarsi la vita?
A meno che non pensi di avere una relazione extra bianca.
Ecco...come esistono i matrimoni bianchi io potrei...


mumble mumble...però....


----------



## Arianna (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5885 ha detto:
			
		

> no no, che evitante
> ho sempre dichiarato che il mio eccitamento ormonale e la mia "passione" per lui passa per prima cosa da quello che lui è fuori da un letto.
> Indubbiamente più lo conosco più ha delle particolarità che lo rendono più seduttivo,
> 
> ...


non sei credibile


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2012)

eccomi qua'...manco da un pezzo.sai Tebe pensavo tu avessi proprio chiuso..invece no..ci sei dentro fino al collo...ma non dovevi parlargli???
ha troppo potere su di te..quasi quasi l'individio,,dovrei fare anch'io cosi'...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Arianna;bt5879 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu.
> Hai.
> Paura.


:up:


----------

